
You're more likely to achieve the American dream if you live in Denmark - thomasfl
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/08/youre-more-likely-to-achieve-the-american-dream-if-you-live-in-denmark
======
thomasfl
My favourite Richard Bransons quote says «Clients do not come first. Employees
come first. If you take care of your employees, they will take care of the
clients.»

For a country, the imhabitants come first. Give the inhabitants higher
education and healthcare for free, and the inhabitants will start new
businesses that generate income in the years to come. Almost no companies
survies past their first hundred years. A new company is nothing more than
some people starting a business together.

------
danskeridanmark
Tyrelort. Er hvad den artikel er.

~~~
thomasfl
Det er sandt mann.

